# I hate you all, kiss my ass



## Marc (Oct 15, 2009)

That may have been a bit of a reactionary statement.  I apologize.



Two weeks ago today, on my first real MTB ride of the season... I endoed, in the dark, went OTB... landed on my hands and feet, simultaneously bashing my left knee into a rock that was sticking up out of the trail a foot or so.  This to add on to a sore knee I developed during the brevet, which originated from a bad seat position on a ride two weeks before that.  So I've been effectively off for a little more than 5 weeks.  And I hate it.

Still a little pain, but I think I might be able to ride by early next week.  In the meantime, we've had great weather for riding.  Now that I'm healing up, it looks like it'll be raining for a couple weeks. You can all thank me for that.

Ok, I think I'm done venting.

Wait.


AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.



Ok, now I'm done.  But I still hate you all.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2009)

If it makes you feel better the only times in the last couple of weeks that I've available to ride have been raining.  I haven't been out in over a week myself...

I hope your knee heels up soon!


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2009)

Was hoping to ride today, but can't. Looks rainy anyway, as it does through the weekend. Oh well, next week, I suppose...


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 15, 2009)

Marc said:


> That may have been a bit of a reactionary statement.  I apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of kiss my ass..  try taking 6 weeks off with a fractured tailbone.  At least you could sit comfortably.


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Speaking of kiss my ass..  try taking 6 weeks off with a fractured tailbone.  At least you could sit comfortably.



Negative, my knee throbbed like crazy unless it was iced and elevated.  So it did suck sitting at work, had to go up and down stairs one at a time, couldn't bend it enough to get dressed w/o considerable pain, and trying to drive my car... one of the few times I've lamented owning a manual.  I did get pretty good at driving it clutchless though.

Maybe we shoulda been getting together and drinking away our respective injuries.

I don't kiss broken ass though... :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Oct 15, 2009)

How can you post such a thread without your classic shot:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2009)

Marc said:


> one of the few times I've lamented owning a manual.  I did get pretty good at driving it clutchless though.



I had that problem earlier this year,  I forget exactly what I injured but it hurt like hell to push in the clutch.  I don't have the balls to attempt clutchless shifting though, so I just borrowed my wife's automatic instead.


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2009)

andyzee said:


> How can you post such a thread without your classic shot:



I was asleep at the switch what can I say.

Thank you for rectumfying the situation though.



Oh!

/all week
//waitress, veal


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I had that problem earlier this year,  I forget exactly what I injured but it hurt like hell to push in the clutch.  I don't have the balls to attempt clutchless shifting though, so I just borrowed my wife's automatic instead.



Well, I learned clutchless shifting in a syncroless 1978 Mack CF fire engine... which is easier to drive clutchless than a car.  So I've got that going for me.  Which is nice.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2009)

Marc said:


> Well, I learned clutchless shifting in a syncroless 1978 Mack CF fire engine... which is easier to drive clutchless than a car.  So I've got that going for me.  Which is nice.



Well, you're way more bad ass than me.


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Well, you're way more bad ass than me.



No, I'm serious, diesels are way easier to drive clutchless because the rpm's are so much lower (usually only up to maybe 1800 rpm).  Plus without syncro's, you can feel for the speed between the collar and dog teeth easier so it's really mindless to just slip it into gear.  So I had practice.  You could do it easily if you had the same practice.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2009)

Marc said:


> No, I'm serious, diesels are way easier to drive clutchless because the rpm's are so much lower (usually only up to maybe 1800 rpm).  Plus without syncro's, you can feel for the speed between the collar and dog teeth easier so it's really mindless to just slip it into gear.  So I had practice.  You could do it easily if you had the same practice.



I know you're serious, so am I.  I have no experience driving old fire engines, or anything diesel, or anything without syncros.  To me, that you have that experience, is bad ass.

I'd love to practice driving an old fire truck, I'm not so enthusiastic about practicing on my only means of transportation though...


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh.  Um, thanks then.

I don't mean to sound disappointed, it's not your fault, I just wanted female groupies is all.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2009)

Marc said:


> Oh.  Um, thanks then.
> 
> I don't mean to sound disappointed, it's not your fault, I just wanted female groupies is all.



I look pretty good in a dress...  As long as you look past the beard...


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I look pretty good in a dress...  As long as you look past the beard...


What the hell are you doing when I'm at school anyway??? :blink:



Marc said:


> Oh.  Um, thanks then.
> 
> I don't mean to sound disappointed, it's not your fault, I just wanted female groupies is all.


You're so bad-ass, Marc! **swoon**


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 15, 2009)

I thought this was going to be a follow up on Grassi's PITA!

Marc, hope you aren't going to whine all the way through ski season about this little bang up.


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I thought this was going to be a follow up on Grassi's PITA!
> 
> Marc, hope you aren't going to whine all the way through ski season about this little bang up.



Depends on how much cheese I eat.


OH!


I'm on a roll.


----------

